# L F T S 10/20



## Big Tuna (Mar 29, 2017)

Didn't want to add 2020 to the title in hopes of changing our luck.
LETS GET READY TO RUMBLE !


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

It's a good day to not go to work.


----------



## John Hine (Mar 31, 2019)

Go get em guys! The clutch went out in my truck so I’ll be wrenching today instead of hunting, yuk! Cameras are showing lots of individual bucks, I’m thinking the bachelor groups around me are starting to break up. It’s gonna get good very soon!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

I'm beginning to think 2020 is into everything. On my way. Good luck all!


----------



## Wiretime (Feb 28, 2011)

SE Jackson


----------



## Groundsize (Aug 29, 2006)

About to park and head out. East wind here in Kalamazoo. It’s the best wind for this land. I’m pumped.


----------



## shamanlk13 (Jun 28, 2008)

Heading out now in Lenawee Co. Been a rough season as far as sightings go this season. Hopefully that changes today

Sent from my SM-N976V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Zig Zag (Apr 28, 2020)

FREEPOP said:


> It's a good day to not go to work.


----------



## MI_Buckhunter (Nov 8, 2009)

Getting ready to head out. New spot on public, one main trail and some faint intersecting trails through the main trail with big hooves, hopefully those bucks follow the script today.


----------



## monkel (Nov 11, 2013)

Just got set up at pontiac lake lake. Good luck everyone!


----------



## michiganoutdoorsman (Dec 29, 2010)

Good luck today fellas. Have to take a stupid class for work today, should actually be a day off for me. Oh well, overtime money from today will help me pay for something else hunting related  Unless the wife says no. I have been spending a ton getting back into deer hunting. Nobody told me all the money I made is really hers when we got married. And all the money she makes is hers too


----------



## BulldogOutlander (Oct 1, 2019)

michiganoutdoorsman said:


> Nobody told me all the money I made is really hers when we got married. And all the money she makes is hers too


truest statement right there.. don't forget your hoodies/sweats/athletic shorts are also hers too


----------



## michiganoutdoorsman (Dec 29, 2010)

BulldogOutlander said:


> truest statement right there.. don't forget your hoodies/sweats/athletic shorts are also hers too


I have noticed since it got colder she started wearing one of my favorite cold weather sweatshirts. As long as she’s happy then I am too!


----------



## FullQuiver (May 2, 2006)

michiganoutdoorsman said:


> As long as she’s happy then I am too!


The secret to a long happy marriage..


----------



## Houndhunter12 (May 5, 2016)

Opening day of pheasant today, so if your sitting by a field in the thumb, be ready!!!


----------



## davewcrook (May 10, 2010)

Checking in from Jackson co. Calling for north wind here, which is the worst wind for my number one spot so out in the swamp this morning. First hunt this year out here theirs just not the sign like in years past. I not alone, must be 100 robins around me. Probably couldn’t hear a herd of deer out here with all the noise their making. Little fog out here. Good luck fellow hunters.


----------



## Wiretime (Feb 28, 2011)

4 does and these 2 little guys pushing each other around so far.


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

Good luck today guys. Not able to make it out this AM. I HOPE tonight, but not sure. Things should be getting a little hotter each day.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

This morning’s view.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Only 2 does so far and if they keep pushing it only 1 will walk away.


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

My max range is 80 yards and he came to 82 before entering the brush. A man of lesser ethical standards would have taken the shot but you don’t fill the wall with button plaques if you don’t hold yourself to the highest of standards. Feeling let down - could use a donut.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

November Sunrise said:


> View attachment 590403
> My max range is 80 yards and he came to 82 before entering the brush. A man of lesser ethical standards would have taken the shot but you don’t fill the wall with button plaques if you don’t hold yourself to the highest of standards. Feeling let down - could use a donut.


I'll buy


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

jiggin is livin said:


> Back from Alaska now, didn't want to come back. I have never experienced such beauty. I will be back soon.
> 
> Still undecided if I am gonna hunt yet tonight. I have a lot of stuff to put away and get a few things done since I have been gone, but they will still be there when I get back from hunting.
> 
> Saw some really nice bucks on my way home from Chicago last night. One BIG one standing in a field near Paw Paw @ about 5pm without a worry in the world.


You can put the things away when it’s dark. Get out and hunt. Have always wanted to experience Alaska


----------



## Wiretime (Feb 28, 2011)

MichiFishy said:


> I sure would like to film a hunt with you, you're having an action packed day!
> 
> I hope that big boy comes back to you. I think we all want to see a nice crisp picture of him.


This is good observation stand and boy did I observe this morning. I've had eyes on deer non stop since sun up. They've been coming out of the standing corn like rats leaving a sinking ship. At least 15 different bucks but only 2 shooters, one 8 point that will push 140" and that big 10 point, which I think was this guy. Keep in mind that I can see 300 yards from this stand.


----------



## timbrhuntr (Feb 4, 2009)

November Sunrise said:


> Don’t do that social media stuff. Too many people on there posting nonsense. Now how about you quit distracting Me as I prepare to potentially fling a BOLT at Beau?


Wow your even a trad crossbow hunter no fletching ! I'm impressed !!


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

November Sunrise said:


> View attachment 590403
> My max range is 80 yards and he came to 82 before entering the brush. A man of lesser ethical standards would have taken the shot but you don’t fill the wall with button plaques if you don’t hold yourself to the highest of standards. Feeling let down - could use a donut.


I know you think you're a great hunter and all...
But you are up against a critter that is full time 24/7 survival orientated. Eluding hunter after hunter. Coyotes , and cars. Smaller bucks challenging him for dominance , (and they're all smaller than that bull) and who knows what else he's dealt with in his vast experiences.
He's no push over. No ***** in his mental armor like some mere twelve point on a reckless teenager on Friday night chasing girls blindly mission, or bumbling into unforeseen trouble by throwing caution to the wind.

He had you pegged long before you saw him test you by sneaking through the first time. Lest you toss an errant arrow out of shear buck fever. And , he has your effective range limit figured to the inch. (Obviously.)
Till you can control your emotion and at least act nonchalant , he's going to keep picking up your predatory vibe of coveting of him , and that rack. While simply remaining out of range and aloft while refusing to yield the field to a mere mortal human.

Be careful exiting , and returning to the area. He might get too annoyed at your shenanigan's and decide to run you off. And with antlers like that to skewer you with...(Shudder)...

You might want to let someone know where you are hunting , just in case you don't return when expected. No sense leaving your crossbow out there exposed to the elements too long should you get carried off on those antlers to somewhere secret only Beau knows..


----------



## Dish7 (Apr 2, 2017)

Spartan88 said:


> Bet your wishing ya had a young doe decoy right about now.


Don't forget the Tink's "lactating doe" scent.


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

Couple does on the side of the road.


----------



## CWesZ71 (Dec 21, 2010)

Live from work until this evening. Dad reported a nice 8 point, a 4 point, and a spike this morning. Sounded like they were in their casual feeding routine and not pre-rut chasing/defending territory/etc. Guess I'll wait another week to try the buck decoy?


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

November Sunrise said:


> View attachment 590403
> My max range is 80 yards and he came to 82 before entering the brush. A man of lesser ethical standards would have taken the shot but you don’t fill the wall with button plaques if you don’t hold yourself to the highest of standards. Feeling let down - could use a donut.


I'm sure you're bummed right about now about not spending a few extra hours at the range extending your max distance. 

If only you had The Kruncher....


----------



## Gone Coastal (Apr 28, 2003)

QDMAMAN said:


> I've analyzed several pics of this TOAD and I'm convinced that he's past his prime (7+) and the overbight has held him back his entire life from growing the kind of antlers that get you out in the woods.
> Might have to cull him this year. You can't say I didn't give him time to get it together.
> 
> View attachment 590395


From the picture he looks like a young buck.


----------



## michiganoutdoorsman (Dec 29, 2010)

FullQuiver said:


> The secret to a long happy marriage..


I usually try to follow this simple flow chart for understanding women, it’s imperative you follow this whether married or dating. Eventually it all works out...


----------



## GADWALL21 (Feb 23, 2008)

Gone Coastal said:


> From the picture he looks like a young buck.


Sarcasm overload on OP.........


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Gone Coastal said:


> From the picture he looks like a young buck.


I thought so too but T knows his s^^^ and I'm sure he has a history with this particular, former, stud. He's obviously on the decline and probably should be culled.


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

For all of you who have been asking the question.....Will the rut be early this year?

Well here's your proof, it's started!


----------



## michiganoutdoorsman (Dec 29, 2010)

vsmorgantown said:


> For all of you who have been asking the question.....Will the rut be early this year?
> 
> Well here's your proof, it's started!


I just saw this one on Facebook lol


----------



## M.Schmitz87 (Mar 12, 2013)

michiganoutdoorsman said:


> I just saw this one on Facebook lol



It's nice to be the little spoon sometimes.


----------



## Spartan88 (Nov 14, 2008)

michiganoutdoorsman said:


> I just saw this one on Facebook lol


That's not how it works...


----------



## triplelunger (Dec 21, 2009)

michiganoutdoorsman said:


> I just saw this one on Facebook lol


It's Barack and Michelle!

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Carpmaster (Apr 1, 2004)

vsmorgantown said:


> For all of you who have been asking the question.....Will the rut be early this year?
> 
> Well here's your proof, it's started!


Dog looks to be happy about the arrangement!


----------



## Acts 11:7 (Mar 28, 2007)

triplelunger said:


> It's Barack and Michelle!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


That’s funny right there...


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

triplelunger said:


> It's Barack and Michelle!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


That's weird I always thought it was Barack and Michael?


----------



## MrFysch (Feb 9, 2008)

Brother said 2 bucks fighting next to our decoy in the backyard at UP camp this morning! Hate not being in the stand right now! Another big UP buck showed up on the same scrapeline he shot his buck Saturday nite. Hopefully he tags out Tonite!


----------



## BulldogOutlander (Oct 1, 2019)

stickman1978 said:


> Couple does on the side of the road.
> View attachment 590435


those are some beefy piebald's


----------



## BulldogOutlander (Oct 1, 2019)

vsmorgantown said:


> That's weird I always thought it was Barack and Michael?


tomato toMOTo?


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

I'll pop in to show the 7 I got this morning. I've gotten him on camera a few times and seen him grazing down the hill while cutting the grass this summer. 
I haven't been out after dropping my bow while sighting in and destroying a cam and string stop but Jay's hooked me up after 3 weeks, and my scope was still dead on after picking it up with a fresh string, so I've made it out 3 times.
After seeing 3 spooky beyond belief does yesterday morning I got set this morning and he snuck in on me at 830am at 27 yards.
He gave me a quartering towards shot and since he stood still I took it. I had a nice downward pass through obviously hit, he went maybe 25 yards and I heard him drop. I walked up to the house to get the ATV and here he laid. I hit one lung and heart.


----------



## Dynrat (Jun 13, 2003)

Giving it a go this afternoon. First time hunting a pop up for archery. Tried shooting my vertical out of one a few times in he yard and didn’t care for it, but now that I’m switching to crossbow it should be easier. Gives me an opportunity to set up off a heavy run I found on my way in the other night. 

Momma gave me orders to put anything old enough to harvest down. Last season was slow and if I don’t fill a tag soon I’ll actually have to buy beef for the first time in 7 years. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gatorman841 (Mar 4, 2010)

Well after a few bolts in him he finally decided that was enough.


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Jimbos said:


> I'll pop in to show the 7 I got this morning. I've gotten him on camera a few times and seen him grazing down the hill while cutting the grass this summer.
> I haven't been out after dropping my bow while sighting in and destroying a cam and string stop but Jay's hooked me up after 3 weeks, and my scope was still dead on after picking it up with a fresh string, so I've made it out 3 times.
> After seeing 3 spooky beyond belief does yesterday morning I got set this morning and he snuck in on me at 830am at 27 yards.
> He gave me a quartering towards shot and since he stood still I took it. I had a nice downward pass through obviously hit, he went maybe 25 yards and I heard him drop. I walked up to the house to get the ATV and here he laid. I hit one lung and heart.
> View attachment 590489


Awesome congrats Jimbos! Beautiful looking buck. Now the fun begins with processing him. Way to go.


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

gatorman841 said:


> Well after a few bolts in him he finally decided that was enough.
> View attachment 590509


Congrats gator man! Very nice buck. Inquiring minds want to hear more. Great job!


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

vsmorgantown said:


> Awesome congrats Jimbos! Beautiful looking buck. Now the fun begins with processing him. Way to go.


Thanks he's a healthy one for sure. There's a bigger one that I've gotten a few pics of so maybe he'll be around for gun.


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

In my favorite stand on property that I've lost most of due to a sale. Remaining property is seeing more people walking action than deer. Came way out back to see what I can find in binocs. A doe and fawn a few nights and 2 tiny bucks. One 2 yo one time is it for cams since early Sept. Not expecting much but a great veiw


----------



## crossneyes (Sep 26, 2005)

Jimbos said:


> I'll pop in to show the 7 I got this morning. I've gotten him on camera a few times and seen him grazing down the hill while cutting the grass this summer.
> I haven't been out after dropping my bow while sighting in and destroying a cam and string stop but Jay's hooked me up after 3 weeks, and my scope was still dead on after picking it up with a fresh string, so I've made it out 3 times.
> After seeing 3 spooky beyond belief does yesterday morning I got set this morning and he snuck in on me at 830am at 27 yards.
> He gave me a quartering towards shot and since he stood still I took it. I had a nice downward pass through obviously hit, he went maybe 25 yards and I heard him drop. I walked up to the house to get the ATV and here he laid. I hit one lung and heart.
> View attachment 590489


----------



## crossneyes (Sep 26, 2005)

Good to hear from ya! Congrats!


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

Live from the tree. Everything seems the same as the last time that i was here when I had a ton of doe activity. Hoping for some company again, although the pheasant guys at the other end of the field and the duck guys that are always in this area could change patterns for me, lol. 

Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Passed by a couple new rubs







and a large fresh scrape on my way in. The sign and action around me is starting to pickup. Back in my favorite stand.


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

Didn’t think I was able to get out today but turns out I’m gonna get a couple hrs. Gonna get back late, but better than not at all.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NonTypicalCPA (Feb 16, 2007)

Looking for a plump doe tonight.


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

He


vsmorgantown said:


> For all of you who have been asking the question.....Will the rut be early this year?
> 
> Well here's your proof, it's started!


Hey hey hey. That not right. I have a St. Bernard Replace that with a poodle


----------



## Bow hunter on a Mission (Oct 15, 2017)

Made it out late. Set the decoy up because the wind is perfect. I wasn’t in the stand for 30 seconds when I had a small 6 point not 60 yards from where I just set the decoy up. He finally saw the decoy and didn’t want any part in it. Just went back to browsing. Then I saw a bunch of commotion about 250 yards out and a definite shooter(3.5+) pushing some does around. He apparently didn’t find anything that interested him because he have up the chase and started browsing. Haven’t seen him in a few minutes now but here’s to hoping he wanders this way. Super excited to see this much activity this early in the evening though.


----------



## Stubee (May 26, 2010)

Nice bucks Jimbo & Gatorman!


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

vsmorgantown said:


> I hope you get a crack at that bigger one as well. That property up there has been a solid piece of ground for you. Apparently you picked a great place to call home.


It's been a lot of years in a row now, so long I can't remember any longer. 8 total over the prior 3 years I know that and now this one. 
It just helps that no one around me has enough property to hunt and has nice lawns with beautiful shrubs to keep them moving through, and my property is so rugged that everyplace I sit I shoot into the ground, and I can't even see a home.


----------



## Fisherman6 (Sep 1, 2009)

No deer on this set. One lone yote came right underneath me after dark, 5min earlier and an arrow would have been sent 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

Ended the night seeing morning but does and fawns. My early concerns of my new treestand having little back cover are now confirmed. Two times me and a doe had a staring match. Not sure how I ever would have drawn a bow without being busted.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dynrat (Jun 13, 2003)

One doe. Came in downwind and stared at the ground blind I threw up before walking off. Didn’t help that I was covered in a huge group of noisy turkeys. The were on the ground on all four sides of the blind and in the tree above it. Just making a ruckus for about an hour and a half.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

Saw a bunch of does and a small buck tonight. Wind was wrong for the stand I’ve been wanting to hunt. Hopefully I can hunt it in the morning. One of my target bucks walked past that stand just before daylight this morning according to my cam pics. Haven’t been able to read latest posts yet but it sounds like a couple guys got bucks tonight so congrats to them, can’t wait to check those posts out.


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

sparky18181 said:


> Listen billy brown. Ok a standard poodle. How’s that


Much better. Thank you. Although if things got tough in the ole Alaskan bush Billy would have no problem throwin a petite poodle on the spit.


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

Nothing for me. I think the deer moved to different acorns, they were gone where I was.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

vsmorgantown said:


> Much better. Thank you. Although if things got tough in the ole Alaskan bush Billy would have no problem throwin a petite poodle on the spit.


Haha. That program is something else


----------



## Wandering arrows (Dec 20, 2009)

2 small bucks and a few does , but all and all a nice night


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

Congrats to everyone that scored today


----------



## bombcast (Sep 16, 2003)

smoked a doe. 27 yards with a spitfire, ran 30 yards. Other than a bunch of grouse, only thing I've killed. Lost a buck 10 days ago, been eating at me like you wouldn't believe.


----------



## Bowhunt (Jul 27, 2010)

Out with my son as the shooter tonight. Had stud 8 at 65 yards, the same buck I regretted not shooting last weekend, but passed hoping my sons will could get a chance. Almost worked as he was coming, just as planned, until a smaller buck got his attention and turned and followed him away. Kid (and I) was shaking like a leaf. Great night. Ended up seeing 6 or 7, three bucks.


----------



## Skinner 2 (Mar 19, 2004)

Nice reports. Congrats jimbo and gator.


----------



## gatorman841 (Mar 4, 2010)

vsmorgantown said:


> Congrats gator man! Very nice buck. Inquiring minds want to hear more. Great job!


Ty sir. Very fun and exhausting am , I don’t think I ever worked so hard for a 2.5 yr old as I did for this guy. He came out of corn with a spike about 820am and started working a scrape, watched him and got video for a few minutes. Walked past me in the corn at 30yds and I let him go, thought he was a hair to young. Well after he got 50yds or so away in the corn I decided I wanted some jerky. Pulled out the grunt tube hit it once and he turned right back , 3 more quick short grunts and he was coming right back. After a little track and jumping him I backed out for a cpl hours. Went back jumped him again but he laid right back down , shot him again. Got up fell down cpl more times so I put another bolt in him. Finally done . All the work and effort it takes is what makes the hunt.


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

Jimbos said:


> I'll pop in to show the 7 I got this morning. I've gotten him on camera a few times and seen him grazing down the hill while cutting the grass this summer.
> I haven't been out after dropping my bow while sighting in and destroying a cam and string stop but Jay's hooked me up after 3 weeks, and my scope was still dead on after picking it up with a fresh string, so I've made it out 3 times.
> After seeing 3 spooky beyond belief does yesterday morning I got set this morning and he snuck in on me at 830am at 27 yards.
> He gave me a quartering towards shot and since he stood still I took it. I had a nice downward pass through obviously hit, he went maybe 25 yards and I heard him drop. I walked up to the house to get the ATV and here he laid. I hit one lung and heart.
> View attachment 590489


Nice buck Jimbos! 

I was getting worried about ya, haven't heard from you in a while. Good to know you are still kicking asss. Good luck on the bigger one.



Swampdog467 said:


> Ya, we got some nice deer down here. I still can't answer why I bought hunting land in Iosco..
> 
> Sent from my E6810 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Cheaper? Lol that is all I got for ya.


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

TJD said:


> View attachment 590599


You're becoming like Randy with all those bucks-deer on your place ! Enjoy and can't wait to see what you will kill.



gatorman841 said:


> Ty sir. Very fun and exhausting am , I don’t think I ever worked so hard for a 2.5 yr old as I did for this guy. He came out of corn with a spike about 820am and started working a scrape, watched him and got video for a few minutes. Walked past me in the corn at 30yds and I let him go, thought he was a hair to young. Well after he got 50yds or so away in the corn I decided I wanted some jerky. Pulled out the grunt tube hit it once and he turned right back , 3 more quick short grunts and he was coming right back. After a little track and jumping him I backed out for a cpl hours. Went back jumped him again but he laid right back down , shot him again. Got up fell down cpl more times so I put another bolt in him. Finally done . All the work and effort it takes is what makes the hunt.


CONGRATS Bill !! and Jimbos


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

gatorman841 said:


> Ty sir. Very fun and exhausting am , I don’t think I ever worked so hard for a 2.5 yr old as I did for this guy. He came out of corn with a spike about 820am and started working a scrape, watched him and got video for a few minutes. Walked past me in the corn at 30yds and I let him go, thought he was a hair to young. Well after he got 50yds or so away in the corn I decided I wanted some jerky. Pulled out the grunt tube hit it once and he turned right back , 3 more quick short grunts and he was coming right back. After a little track and jumping him I backed out for a cpl hours. Went back jumped him again but he laid right back down , shot him again. Got up fell down cpl more times so I put another bolt in him. Finally done . All the work and effort it takes is what makes the hunt.


Nice, thanks for the recap. I was curious about the multiple bolts. It’s always a unique adventure with each hunt with their own unique details and circumstances. Congrats again on a fine buck.


----------



## mjhowell75 (Nov 17, 2014)

Well late again I know, congrats to all the successful hunters! I tagged out 10/20/20! I got this one exactly 1 week after my first one and at the exact same time of the day 6 PM, in Gratiot county. I have to say, I cant remember if I have ever filled both of my buck tags, certainly not this early in the season. I really didnt think it through though, because now my season is over and my wife handed me the "to-do" list.


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

mjhowell75 said:


> Well late again I know, congrats to all the successful hunters! I tagged out 10/20/20! I got this one exactly 1 week after my first one and at the exact same time of the day 6 PM, in Gratiot county. I have to say, I cant remember if I have ever filled both of my buck tags, certainly not this early in the season. I really didnt think it through though, because now my season is over and my wife handed me the "to-do" list.


Tell her you need more meat and gotta whack a doe or two!


----------



## mjhowell75 (Nov 17, 2014)

I would but she scares me! LOL


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

jiggin is livin said:


> Tell her you need more meat and gotta whack a doe or two!


And the fish bite in the fall as well 

CONGRATS howell on a hell of a season!


----------



## mjhowell75 (Nov 17, 2014)

Hmm, walleye is getting pretty thin in the freezer! Thanks everyone, good luck on the rest of the season, I will be watching for all of the success and defeats.


----------

